# A mouse problem



## pkubaj (Aug 1, 2011)

I've been using 9.0-CURRENT for over a month without any problem. Recently, however, I decided to set up SSH server (making use of [ports]dns/ddclient[/port], since I have a dynamic IP address). After that, I saw lots of attempts to log in to my PC from all over the world. That's why I installed security/blocksshd and recompiled my kernel with pf module (and since I had to recompile my kernel, I also recompiled world upgrading it to 9.0-BETA1). All is running well, but there started to appear some strange X problem. It's shown on the screenshot. My another PC with world compiled on the same day, also running SSH server with dns/ddclient and /security/blocksshd and pf compiled into the kernel doesn't have such problem. What could be the reason and how to repair it? I've already recompiled x11/nvidia-driver but it didn't repair it. It only appears when I move my mouse. Also, there are a few mice on the screen, all in one row (horizontally). It only shows up on the upper half of the display, the rest is all OK.


----------



## pkubaj (Aug 2, 2011)

It seems that pf is responsible for these errors. I recompiled kernel without pf (I load it on boot), but nothing changed. Then I decided to manually unload pf module, and the problem went away. After manually loading it, it still works well. So I think that pf somehow can't be loaded (either in kernel or as a module) on boot. Any idea?


----------



## wblock@ (Aug 2, 2011)

More likely a problem with memory, either on the video card or shared.  Not loading pf (or probably any other module) causes things to land in a different spot in memory, hiding the problem.  Run memtest, inspect the video card and motherboard for failed fans and bulging capacitors.


----------



## SirDice (Aug 2, 2011)

A long shot but I had some similar graphics corruptions on an older machine of mine. Check the BIOS of the machine and see what the "AGP Aperture" is set to. I once set this too low which resulted in the corruption.


----------



## pkubaj (Aug 2, 2011)

I let memtest86+ run twice. It didn't report any error. I previously made a LiveUSB of Debian Squeeze to make sure it's FreeBSD-specific. There were no errors. As for fans, I had to remove recently failed HDD fan, which was running full all the time (a horrible noise). Still, HDD fan is unnecessary. I'm not sure about capacitors, though, but Debian worked flawlessly.

There's no AGP Aperture option in BIOS. I also looked for other AGP-related options, but there were none whatsoever.


----------



## pkubaj (Aug 6, 2011)

I decided to fetch the newest sources and recompile world. Somehow, it works without any issues.


----------

